# Free and thankful



## JDP (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey yall, i just got done with the texas legal fiasco and wanted to let you know how huge of an impact you all had in helping me and how things turned out. I ended up with 3 misdemeanors instead of 3 felonies thanks to all the help from y'all and my other friends and family. @Yancwhatchuwanttho thank you for your kind words of wisdom and especially for keeping Eileen calm and warm through the night when I was locked up and couldn't be there for her. @Notmyname thanks just for being you and being there. Keep boofin on bro! @Hillbilly Castro thank you for not just splitting and finding a less dramatic ride lol and also for talking with me about how I was gonna hustle up my court fees. Without all of our random brainstorming I'm not sure I would've had the confidence or clear headedness to actually hustle up the dough to keep me on the outside and off of probation. I'm a free man with newfound strength and a new lease on life. You guys are some of the realist motherfuckers out there and I'm so fucking lucky you all happened to be there to get me through this mess. Just know that the next time I see you, you are getting completely wrecked on me! Keep on doing your thing and know your impact is bigger than you can imagine. 

Peace and Love,
Jdp


----------



## wonder (Jun 5, 2017)

that's great dude


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 5, 2017)

Hell yeah brother!! So great to hear it! We love ya man and I hope that the next several months bring some really great stuff. Hope we cross paths! Fuck the police and smash the border patrol!


----------



## tennesseejed (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't know you but congrats dude. Onward!


----------



## Notmyname (Jun 6, 2017)

Haha we still gotta write that jailhouse song some time! Glad to hear everything is going well. Keep on keeping on and we'll definitely kick it down the road


----------



## JDP (Jun 6, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Hell yeah brother!! So great to hear it! We love ya man and I hope that the next several months bring some really great stuff. Hope we cross paths! Fuck the police and smash the border patrol!


Any Jambo plans? Knowing your turbulant style of decision making concerning your next move I know it may be too early to tell, but I'll (within like 90% certainty) be there.


----------



## JDP (Jun 6, 2017)

@Notmyname your comment is only showing up on Leens phone, but hell yeah! Hope we cross paths again soon. I miss getting shwilly with you and watching you fuck yourself up lol where u at nowadays? Do you plan on hitting the jambo up this year or naw?


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 6, 2017)

Happy youre not locked up cuz fuck the state.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 6, 2017)

JDP said:


> Any Jambo plans? Knowing your turbulant style of decision making concerning your next move I know it may be too early to tell, but I'll (within like 90% certainty) be there.


haha I know you know how I roll! honestly my hype about the east was, as always, totally ridiculous and I wanna leave again and I hope to be at the jambo. It's the only place I feel at home dude and I gotta be with my folks!! stoked to see ya!


----------



## Notmyname (Jun 7, 2017)

Me and Valentine made it to my brothers crib where we're gonna chill for a bit. I just started working at a dope screen printing place as the shop bitch. I'm gonna try to get a job trimming, but if that doesn't happen I'll def be at the jambo


----------

